
I’ll Never Fly Amazon Again - mstolpm
http://www.marco.org/2014/08/10/never-fly-amazon-again
======
shopinterest
TL:DR - Amazon can go kill puppies, and I will complain loudly. I will not,
however, make my displeasure felt by NOT buying products and services from
Amazon, because, um... if you think about it,its because they already won.
Although I'm sure my rants are keeping Jeff Bezos awake at night.

~~~
GregCox
I know your comment is somewhat tongue in cheek, but I read Marco's main
argument differently. Although he has ethical complaints about Amazon, he
doesn't think it makes sense to boycott them because the other retailers he
might use are just as bad or worse.

As he puts it: "Very few general-purpose retailers aren’t run by terrible
people"

And "in a market where everyone’s terrible, or where the non-terrible
alternatives are much worse for customers, pragmatism wins over minor ethical
debates and personal preferences".

